

Zynga Tried To Kill A Cute iOS Game One Ex-OMGPOP Dev Made For His Wife [Evil] - coloradogiant
http://www.cultofmac.com/156508/zynga-tried-to-kill-a-cute-ios-game-one-ex-omgpop-dev-made-for-his-wife-evil/

======
asmosoinio
No they did not:
[http://gamasutra.com/view/news/167244/Turning_down_Zynga_Why...](http://gamasutra.com/view/news/167244/Turning_down_Zynga_Why_I_opted_out_of_the_210M_Omgpop_buy.php)

\--- \- I was not directly asked to give up control of my indie game. I was
only asked to sign a job offer -- which might have that legal consequence. (If
this seems like a flimsy point over which to worry so much, ask yourself: if
you were asked to sign a document that might mean that you lost custody of
your child, with no assurances otherwise -- would you do so? I don't have a
child, I have Connectrode.)

